# Nordmeerperle?



## Maluson (14. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir bitte einer sagen wo ich Nordmeerperlen herbekomme?

danke


----------



## noizycat (14. November 2008)

Werden wohl wie die meisten Perlen vorher aus Muscheln rausholbar sein ... bin bisher aber noch keinen Mobs begegnet, die welche droppen. ^^


----------



## Albra (15. November 2008)

ich glaube ich hab eine perle bei dem murlokverkäufer in der tundra gesehn der die verkauft
weiß nur grad nicht ob für muscheln oder gold...


----------



## m1chel (16. November 2008)

oben in der tundra bei den murlocs kannste du welche für muscheln kaufen oder die murlocs auf der anderen seite töten,
die dann mit glück ne muschel droppen die du öffnen kannst und da drinne sind auch ab und zu perlen


----------



## marsv (18. November 2008)

weiss grad nicht ob sone perle 20 oder 100 muscheln kostet aber sie kostet definitiv muscheln und ich glaube es sah auch so aus als gäbe es die nur begrenzt. am anfang werden die wohl nicht billig werden....^^


----------



## Dalmus (20. November 2008)

Ich hab mich in der Tundra einfach an den Steg getellt und ein Stündchen geangelt.
In den geangelten Muscheln waren überaschend oft Perlen drin.


----------



## Farinja (21. November 2008)

Ich hab mich auch mal in die Tundra gestellt (in der Nähe der Höhle, wo die angeblich auch droppen sollen), aber nix ist beim Angeln gedropt. Immerhin konnte ich ein wenig Angeln skillen...das war aber auch alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuhuu (24. November 2008)

es gibt einen NPC, der sie für 30 Muscheln verkauft.
Tundra: 43,13


----------



## Keity (29. November 2008)

Der Verkauf hat aber einen cooldown von einer Stunde.
Ist also recht schwer, da eine abzubekommen.
Angeln oder Murlocs killen ist erfolgreicher.


----------



## lieblicheMaid (4. Dezember 2008)

Also zusammengefasst: 
Wer kein Angeln hat kauft sie sich bei den Murlocs.
Die sind in der Boreanischen Tundra, wer keine Koords hat; auf der "Insel" mit dem Nexxus sieht man eine Höhle. Dort sind die 'bösen' Murlocs. Diese kann man töten ODER man lootet einfach die Muscheln, die da rumliegen. 
Wenn man 30 Muscheln zusammen hat, schwimmt man gegenüber zu dem Lager mit den 'guten' Murlocs. Dort gibt es einen Händler der unter anderem eine Perle gegen diese Muscheln eintauscht.
ABER ACHTUNG! Um mit diesem netten Händler zu reden muss man eine Quest erledigen. Die bekommt man vom König. Ist ganz simpel. Man muss in den Graben tauchen, den einzigen dort rumschwimmenden Elementar töten und das Gerät benutzen, welches man vom Questgeber erhalten hat.


----------



## Orrosh (5. Dezember 2008)

lieblicheMaid schrieb:


> Also zusammengefasst:
> Wer kein Angeln hat kauft sie sich bei den Murlocs.
> Die sind in der Boreanischen Tundra, wer keine Koords hat; auf der "Insel" mit dem Nexxus sieht man eine Höhle.



ich warte gespannt auf den ersten, der fragt, wo denn am Nexus diese Höhle sein soll ^^


----------



## XXLemmi (8. Dezember 2008)

öhm ... wo isn am nexxus die höhle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whiti (2. Januar 2009)

noch ein guter "farmspot" ist im Sholazarbecken, wenn man nicht den Ruf für die Orakel macht. Orakel droppen sehr oft Muscheln, in denen dann auch Perlen sein können.

Gruss
Whity


----------

